# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  "The Robotic Church", Chico MacMurtrie / Amorphic Robot Works

## Airicist

Authors:

Chico MacMurtrie

FuturePerfect

Home page - amorphicrobotworks.org/the-robotic-church

twitter.com/RoboticChurch

----------


## Airicist

Chico MacMurtrie And The Robotic Church
November 23, 2013




> Shooting this piece was very interactive as the machines surrounded the entire space. Although the movement was being controlled by a computer system, the actions were random and had to be captured on the fly. We chose to shoot on a low light gain setting to add to the imagery and nature of the performance artwork.

----------


## Airicist

Chico MacMurtrie Powers A "Robotic Church" 

Published on Oct 18, 2013




> Chico MacMurtrie and 35 robotic sculptures surround his Red Hook studio as performers to his cacophonic symphony, "Robotic Church."

----------


## Airicist

THE ROBOTIC CHURCH, 2013-2014, New York
December 27, 2014

----------

